# alpha burly sport or alpha lite?



## deersled (Sep 20, 2009)

anybody owned both? love my sports, but still concerned with wear. the lite has the rubber shield on the front, but the rest is neoprene. do they fit the same? how do they compare? thanks


----------



## tlong286 (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought the Alpha Lites because I couldn't get the rubber LaCrosses off anymore without a drink and numerous cusswords. They are fantastic boots for wet areas and are real warm (7 mm). The front rubber shields works well in the swamp thickets. Pant legs fit well with the gussets on top. I think they would turn away a snake bite too.

You can get them off fast! For $100 they are a deal. Most comfortable 18" boots without all the weight for me.

I got over the top with water a few times and very little water came in. Nice. My other ones were like walking in buckets in that scenario. A+ on the Alpha Lites.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 21, 2009)

I can only report on alpha lites, they are great year round, when it gets cold just wear wool sox and my feet do not get cold, and lite and comfy!!!!


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Sep 21, 2009)

alpha lites are great


----------



## rshunter (Oct 7, 2009)

Is the Neoprene part scent proof like the rubber part? I wouldn't think so.


----------

